# worming cycle and quarantine questions



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I put my male cobalt into quarantine. He was losing weight, soaking in water a lot, and not eating. I gave him some metronidzole with advice from the vet and he's perked up a lot and gained weight back. 

Can somebody explain how long the "worm cycles" are? 

So far, I'm planning on sterilizing the quarantine cage weekly after a treatment with panacur.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

when you mean weekly do you mean immediately after treatment with panacure? 
Was the frog confirmed positive with worms? 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes, soon after dosing.

Unfortunately, fecals have not been taken. I attempted to collect a fecal, but the frog was anorexic and didn't defecate. Instead of stressing him further, I put him back in his tank because he'll still eat.

I talked to Frye about it, and he gave me the medicines anyway. Since then, the frog looks much better. I gave the frog two treatments of panacur and about a week dose of metronidazole (daily).

I only gave the frog meds while still in his former tank to jumpstart the process because I was afraid that the frog would go downhill much further if he had a parasitic load (stress from adjusting to quarantine).

But, I'm at a bit of a loss. I am fishing in the dark because as far as I know, the frog may have had coccidia and not worms. I do not know, but it is probably worthless to do a fecal now since the frog has been given panacur and metronidazole already.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you started the treatment finish it.. 

I was concerned that you were shotgunning it without supervision and was going to suggest waiting on the panacure as it showed improvement with the metronidazole until you had a fecal read depending on what your vet thought..

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed,

any suggestions what to do if the frog does have worms? (as far as dealing with the life cycle of the parasite).

After the treatment, I'm planning on sending a sample in to see if things test negative.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

At this moment it is a moot point as you are in the middle of treating it. If it is a type of worm that can reinfect the frog or is likely to have infected the other cage mates then you probably need to pull the frogs and quarantine and treat them at the least and depending on the parasite, tear down and redo the enclosure. If you do not wash your hands or tools between enclosures then there is a chance that there could have been cross infection. 

Ed


----------

